# Barking at Meal Times!



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Piper is really settling down, apart from the odd "Zoomy" she has cut down on the "Sharkies" and prefers a Cuddle! (Cross Fingers and Touch Wood)  

But for some reason, when we are preparing her Food she has started to Bark Incessantly, until she gets her Bowl! 

This isn't just the odd Excited Yap, it's full Blown Barking and very Loud! It's not too bad when it's Kibble/Packs of Meat, but if anything has been Cooked and needs to "Cool Down" it seems to go on forever!

Any Hints and Tips available to avoid/deter this behaviour? Or are "Ear Plugs" required?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know not all will agree.
You want to praise, and train a correct behavior. What do you want her to be doing while your preparing meals? Some work on place training. You do it when it's not meal time.. what she has learned the command, and has it down, you can start using it at meal time. 
I also use negative reinforcement.
A pup that starts barking, and putting paws in the counter while I'm preparing a meal, gets sprayed with a water bottle. 
You're going to find a few pups that actually like the water so it does not work. But with others it's just a quick correction. 

Most pups will choose the positive reinforcement, over the negative.
Them patiently waiting gets them a treat, them trying to help themselves gets them sprayed.


----------

